# How to restore settings after Reset To Defaults



## vbphil (Apr 12, 2003)

I have a new Bolt that I initially configured for wireless configuration. I downloaded some saved OnePass schedules from another Premiere on my network and configured other settings on the Bolt. I now have moved the Bolt to a new location where there is a wired Ethernet connection and life is good.

When I try to unplug the wired connection and go back to wireless the Bolt errors out saying it can't find the router. it's the same wireless network as before and the Bolt is even closer to the router.

I want to run Reset to Defaults on the Bolt to see if that fixes the wireless problem. How can I save all of the settings in the Bolt so I can restore it all after the reset to defaults is run, including OnePass and everything else?

thanks, -phil


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can't

You can use kmttg to back up your OnePasses, but you'll lose all your recordings and all of the other settings.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

vbphil said:


> When I try to unplug the wired connection and go back to wireless the Bolt errors out saying it can't find the router. it's the same wireless network as before and the Bolt is even closer to the router.
> 
> thanks, -phil


You are running through the wireless setup again? TiVo is unhappy when its IP address changes on WiFi.


----------



## vbphil (Apr 12, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> You are running through the wireless setup again? TiVo is unhappy when its IP address changes on WiFi.


Initially I started on wireless with DHCP so I'm not sure what the IP was set to. When I switched to wired I'm in static mode where I've assigned an IP. That is working fine. But, when I go back to wireless mode it can't find the router no matter what settings I use.


----------



## vbphil (Apr 12, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> You can't
> 
> You can use kmttg to back up your OnePasses, but you'll lose all your recordings and all of the other settings.


What is kmttg? I thought iId transfer my OnePass schedules to my other Premiere box and then transfer them back to the Bolt after the reset.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387725

With kmttg you can back them up to a file on your PC and then easily restore them later. It's a good way to back up 1Ps because the file can be backed up to a cloud service or backup drive just like a regular file, which makes it easier to restore them if your TiVo should crash.


----------



## vbphil (Apr 12, 2003)

vbphil said:


> Initially I started on wireless with DHCP so I'm not sure what the IP was set to. When I switched to wired I'm in static mode where I've assigned an IP. That is working fine. But, when I go back to wireless mode it can't find the router no matter what settings I use.


So I found that the Bolt was switching over to the wireless settings because you could see in Network settings that it was connected. But, for some reason it was reporting that it couldn't find the router and it was acting like it didn't have a network connection. At this point I performed a Reset and when it came back up it was using the wireless settings. So now it is working fine.


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387725
> 
> With kmttg you can back them up to a file on your PC and then easily restore them later. It's a good way to back up 1Ps because the file can be backed up to a cloud service or backup drive just like a regular file, which makes it easier to restore them if your TiVo should crash.


I'm not finding how to do this in kmttg. Is there a walk-through somewhere? I also want to transfer my channel list from my Roamio to my new Bolt. I can find how to export the list, but not how to load it back up on the Bolt.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> You are running through the wireless setup again? TiVo is unhappy when its IP address changes on WiFi.


??? I've never had any issues. The IP addresses just changes and the TiVo chugs along like normal.

FOr instance now that my GF got FiOS and is using a FiOS router, her IP address range is different than mine(I originally had her network setup identical to mine with IP addresses that start with 221.xx). So I can take a TiVo back and forth and each time they get different IP addresses, over WiFi, with the different networks. It hasn't caused any issues.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

toricred said:


> I'm not finding how to do this in kmttg. Is there a walk-through somewhere? I also want to transfer my channel list from my Roamio to my new Bolt. I can find how to export the list, but not how to load it back up on the Bolt.


https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/remote_season_passes/


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

I was missing one simple step. I wasn't actually selecting any of the one passes so nothing was copying. Reading the manual carefully helped. Thanks.


----------

